# VEQT vs VGRO



## latebuyer (Nov 15, 2015)

Any thoughts on the advantages and disadvantages of these 2 funds. I've been hesitant to buy vgro as i don't really understand bonds as much as i read about them. I presume with VEQT I could just hold gics separately although i would have to rebalance. I'm 45 so a ways from retirement.

Edit: I just read the bond thread and am less inclined to buy VGRO. The reason is if you are supposed to hold the bond allocation for 10 years, that makes it difficult to buy close to retirement without losing money.


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

If you have a pension or your growth period is in decades, hard to go wrong with VEQT. Seems like a great product for sleep easy investing.

FWIW, just posted.
https://www.myownadvisor.ca/the-best-all-in-one-exchange-traded-funds-etfs/

Hold some GICs or cash as you wish and plow money into VEQT.


----------



## latebuyer (Nov 15, 2015)

Thanks. Yes i'm inclined to think keeping my fixed income separate is better. The bid ask spread isn't great right now though. Does any one see their gains beside the fund like in tddi? I'm hesitant to sell as those gains would no longer show. I think its a behavioural thing. I'll read your post and will think about it.


----------



## latebuyer (Nov 15, 2015)

Wow! The volume of vgro is huge. It is close to double to quadruple other funds except xic that is a lot bigger.


----------



## Butter (Nov 26, 2017)

25% VCN (or XIC)
75% XAW.to
isn't hard to maintain and
has lower fees than VEQT, and also XAW.to holds XEF.to which holds stocks directly so you'll get even less drag.


----------



## Onagoth (May 12, 2017)

My biggest problems with these etfs are the high Canadian bias and the lost level 2 WHT when held in registered accounts

I can Invest in the underlying markets directly and in the proportions I want and it’ll be cheaper. (Paying 0.22% on US etfs seems high considering I can buy VTI for 0.04%. I rebalance with new money so not much to be gained on trnasanxtion costs either


----------



## curioso (Nov 22, 2018)

Yet, XGRO has such a low volume... any idea why? 



latebuyer said:


> Wow! The volume of vgro is huge. It is close to double to quadruple other funds except xic that is a lot bigger.


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

These ETFs are buy and hold, not trades. XGRO is brand new (re-constituted) and is competing with ZGRO (new) and VGRO (established one year). Note ZGRO volume is low too.


----------



## Butter (Nov 26, 2017)

Why get VEQT?

Just get 25% VCN.to 75% XAW.to

2 ETFs is not hard to manage. 

You’ll save money in MER and in Foreign withholding tax. 

If VCN goes 5% either way that’s okay, with new money or dividends just rebalance it.


----------

